# Life-size Jack Skellington Prop from Nightmare before Christmas



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

We just finished this Jack Skellington prop for my grandson's 4th birthday party today. Jack is a little under 7 feet tall and fully articulated for posing.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

You suck!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

diggerc said:


> You suck!


Thanks Carl!


----------



## beadyeyedbrat (Oct 7, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Totally cool!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's awesome EB!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow that prop is AMAZING! (I want him, I want him, I want him....) I am hoping if I can't beg you enough for it, then perhaps you will post a tutorial on the building of Jack??? (Please.....pretty please...with sugar on top?)
P.S. Your wall color is the exact color of my dining room....great minds...


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Really nice work!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

that is WAY kewl! Love your clock too!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Jack rules!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wow that prop is AMAZING!I want him, I want him, I want him....p I am hoping if I can't beg you enough for it, then perhaps you will post a tutorial on the building of Jack??? (Please.....pretty please...with sugar on top?)
> P.S. Your wall color is the exact color of my dining room....great minds...


I can post my in progress pics.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Troll Wizard and MapThePlanet!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Jack rules!


Yes. Yes he does! It's cool that my grandkids love one of my favorite movies!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Evil Bob said:


> Thanks Carl!


Anytime my friend.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! EB Jack is so cool! I'm sure your grandson will have a blast with Jack at his party. Everyone will be able to pose with him for pictures. 

P.S. I like the Police Call Box too.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

brilliant


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Copchick said:


> Wow! EB Jack is so cool! I'm sure your grandson will have a blast with Jack at his party. Everyone will be able to pose with him for pictures.
> 
> P.S. I like the Police Call Box too.


Thanks Copchick! At first he was afraid of it. But his mom convinced him that Jack wasn't going to take him to Oogie Boogie.










I'm a Whovian. I admit it.


----------



## scarynoyes (Sep 6, 2011)

OMG EB he is AAAAAMAZING!!!! I love your clock as well. It reminds me of the clock in Beauty and the Beast. I hope you plan on using him in your haunt or your grandson puts him in his room.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks scarynoeyes! Yes, Jack is going to live in my garage. The clock is a Walmart special.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh nice prop! He came up brilliantly - well done.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Love it Bob! Great job!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Headless and Great Pumpkin!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Jack's back home.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow, Jack looks fantastic! Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, does Jack know Dr Who?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Captain Jack Harkness does!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

The proportions are nice!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

We are planning a Jack for our Christmas display this year. How did you make him fully articulated?? I LOVE this BTW...excellent job. Then again I expect nothing less from you.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks!
I used 4 casters with the wheels removed for the shoulder and hip joints. I made the parts for the knee and elbow joints and the rotational joints for the legs and arms.





















turtle2778 said:


> We are planning a Jack for our Christmas display this year. How did you make him fully articulated?? I LOVE this BTW...excellent job. Then again I expect nothing less from you.


----------

